
Ask HN: What can I build for you? - random31415
With the current pandemic and most things shut, I have a lot of free time at hand. I am looking for something to build.<p>So, is there anything I can build for you?<p>Skills - HTML, CSS, Javascript, Node.js, Python, etc.. I can pick up anything else that might be required.<p>I just want to stay busy &#x2F; engaged. I don&#x27;t need money. I would be happier if I could open source it.<p>Let me know.
======
inquiryaccount
Hello! Thank you so much for your kind offer. I am trying to solve a problem I
am experiencing at work (in the restaurant industry). Essentially I need a
simple solution that 1. allows for stakeholders (in our case managers/chefs)
to place a request for a service such as a broken cabinet or a broken fridge
2. I would then like that service request to get pushed out to a pool of
vendors that we've vetted to be able to perform x niche service via a simple
Trello like system. There are obviously other logistics such as paying the
vendor after etc and on-going booking management but I can't seem to
understand why such a product doesn't exist. I've seen things like ShareTribe
and Launch27 but nothing that is as simple as this. I almost envision an
intake form sheet --> pumped into Trello --> alert pool of people if a card
hits within a certain list --> allow the person interested to claim and
complete the job --> payment issued.

Many of the options out there overcomplicate this. Think Handy.com but much
less intense.

~~~
apehx
I wrote a platform a while back that does exactly this, had it running for a
couple of months until I got bored of trying to manage vendors. Email me at
apehx@protonmail.com, it might be exactly what you're looking for.

------
ngcc_hk
May I suggest at least open source or even some YouTube video telling how to
do basic example of using note.

A Turn based card game one Would be good as most are only 2p. The Clojure
thinking YouTube video I learnt from this side have used a 2p javascript (yes
javascript not clojure) to demo 3 ways of programming (p, o and f). I am
trying to spare some time to convert it to clojure and python as server
playable game. Just for learning. If you can help and put a git hub or even a
YouTube on this, it would be most grateful.

------
econcon
Alibaba clone, most small countries don't have anything like alibaba. Yea I
know it's a global but mostly Chinese owned platform.

I'd personally like such B2B platform to be more available to people like
Discourse the forum software is.

------
kleer001
A command line based countdown timer gui

(yes, I can slap together something that works, but it's ugly)

COMMAND: countdown_timer <number> <measure of time>

~ countdown_timer 60 m

... and a 60 minute timer pops up and counts down. Maybe turns red and flashes
00:00 when done?

Has sensible defaults (and pref file) and tucks away in a corner always on
top. 7 segment LED fonts are awesome.

All the timers I can find and gui monstrosities with hella parameters and
button measles.

~~~
random31415
Where should it pop up? in the shell? or, new window?

~~~
kleer001
Brand new window please.

------
bjourne
I have cells in a notebook on Google Colab that I need to run at a given time
every day. To do that, I open a web browser and surf to Google Colab and start
the cells by clicking the run button on the respective cells. I need a script
to automate that process that I can invoke from the command line.

~~~
random31415
ok, let's do it. Please share more details - e431415@gmail.com

------
giantg2
An app to scrape reddit subs for stock sentiment allowing users to trade on
the retail market sentiment or avoid pump and dumps.

~~~
random31415
That sounds interesting. Which reddit subs are these?

~~~
giantg2
Investing, stocks, options, pennystocks, undervalued. I'd stay away from
wallstreet bets due to all the sarcasm and junk posts.

------
this2shallPass
What's the best way to get in touch?

~~~
random31415
Please write to - e431415@gmail.com

------
hyzyla
JS XLST Transformer

~~~
random31415
what's that?

